# Can you point me to a good loose fit mtb shirt.



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

I like the functionality of regular bike jerseys but I don't have the build for a tight fitting shirt, if you know what I mean.
Does anyone make a good hot weather shirt with some bike features like pockets and longer tail?

Sent via mental telepathy.


----------



## bharris24 (May 31, 2012)

Have you looked at Troy Lee Designs or Fox? I find that wearing an Under Armor type compression shirt under the long sleeve jersey keeps me cooler than the jersey alone. I ride in 85 degree plus weather with high humidity, and think it's alright. Don't get me wrong, it's still hotter than riding in a T-shirt, but the extra protection gives me confidence to push my riding a little. 

-b


----------



## Trail Addict (Nov 20, 2011)

Alpinestars, TLD, and Fox all have loose fitting All Mountain type jersey models.

Check em out!


----------



## MTB Pilot (Oct 23, 2010)

AND NOW,... FOR THE *BEST* MTBing SHIRTS *EVER...*:band:

:yesnod::eekster: Club Ride Apparel :thumbsup:

Go West are my faves! They may cost a bit more than most, but SO worth it!!!


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Sure the long sleeved Downhill Jerseys by Fox, Alpine Stars, Azonic, etc, hide the belly but if you are riding XC they look stupid. Check out Louis Garneau Clydesdale Jerseys at HucknRoll. Real cycling Jerseys....Short sleeve, full front zip, three rear pockets. However they fit right for bigger guys. Im 6'1" 230 and have always had jersey problems. These are the first I've found that actually look flattering and do what a cycling jersey should do. I was so thrilled with the first one, I bought four more. Color selection is weak though.


----------



## wabiker3576 (Feb 1, 2005)

I second the Club Ride, I just started riding in them and am quite happy with them, you can ride in them and then wear them out afterwords and not look out of place .


----------



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

ghettocop said:


> Sure the long sleeved Downhill Jerseys by Fox, Alpine Stars, Azonic, etc, hide the belly but if you are riding XC they look stupid. Check out Louis Garneau Clydesdale Jerseys at HucknRoll. Real cycling Jerseys....Short sleeve, full front zip, three rear pockets. However they fit right for bigger guys. Im 6'1" 230 and have always had jersey problems. These are the first I've found that actually look flattering and do what a cycling jersey should do. I was so thrilled with the first one, I bought four more. Color selection is weak though.


What size do you wear? I'm same height and 221lb so probably same size.

Sent via mental telepathy.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

leesrt said:


> What size do you wear? I'm same height and 221lb so probably same size.
> 
> Sent via mental telepathy.


Double X


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

I wear Royal Racing long sleeve shirts, the lighter the color the better.


----------



## westin (Nov 9, 2005)

As soon as REI has a big coupon I'm getting a Club Ride. Should've stocked up last winter when the LBS had 25% off sale.


----------



## MiWolverine (Jun 15, 2009)

I just buy some cheap polyester shirts from TJ Maxx or Walmart. That way, I am not out $$$ when they get tore up.


----------



## stphnman20 (Nov 7, 2011)

I wear UA loose heatgear during the summer. Good stuff. Vents well.


----------



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

stphnman20 said:


> I wear UA loose heatgear during the summer. Good stuff. Vents well.


Yeah, I just got one of their loose fit "coldblack" heatgears in red that is also 30upf. Should work fine. I've tried all the knock off brands but once you start sweating they all start to stink. UAs proprietary fabric combination never does that.

Sent via mental telepathy.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

The champion brand from target or walmart are some of the nicest shirts for mountain biking ive had, including much more expensive fox and hincapi stuff. They also dont stink like hell (seems to be a common problem with cheap synthetic shirts).


----------



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

One Pivot said:


> The champion brand from target or walmart are some of the nicest shirts for mountain biking ive had, including much more expensive fox and hincapi stuff. They also dont stink like hell (seems to be a common problem with cheap synthetic shirts).


I'll take a look at those.

Sent via mental telepathy.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

I'm a smaller-medium build (160 5"9) and wear size L/M shirts depending on how they flow.
I try to buy shirts loose enough to hide my liitle gut pooch without being an obviously over sized shirt. lol
I also hate tight jersy's that highlight every bump on your chest.
Therefore I went and tried on a lot of them and found one just right for me:

*Bontrager Rythem Tech T-shirt.*:thumbsup:

I got it in a size M when I usually would have gone for a L, but it's a great fit.
It takes the sweat right off me and keeps me very cool and doesn't attract the wrong kind of attention.
I ride in +100F high humidity southern texas.


----------



## ajdonner (Apr 3, 2007)

When it's hot and sunny I wear a loose fitting, long sleeved, collared, white shirt marketed at fisherman (made by columbia or ex officio-forget which) that I got pretty cheap (~$40) on the interwebs. The sleeves could be longer; but then again it wasn't made for someone on a bike with their arms extended all the time. The fact it doesn't have rear jersey pockets doesn't bother me as I almost always ride with a camelback and the cut is long enough that it doesn't 'ride up' above the waist strap of my camelback.


----------



## leesrt (Jul 16, 2012)

I tried the coldblack UA shirt yesterday a d I really like it. Doesn't have any pockets but as a ride shirt with a ufp rating its really good.
I looked up the Bontrager rythem shirt but they only have off colors available in XL.

Sent via mental telepathy.


----------



## Doc D (Nov 16, 2006)

Another vote for Club Ride, recently bought the New West, really nice jersey even in 100 degree days.


----------

